

Ask HN: What's the better AIR development strategy? - DanielBMarkham

I'm a javascript, C++, Java, C, OCAML, F# programmer who is looking to pick up AIR programming.<p>As I understand it, AIR development allows you to start with Dreamweaver, Flash, or straight HTLM/AJAX (I guess with Eclipse?)<p>So what would be the trade-offs with each choice? Is Flash/Flex tough to pick up? Full of idiosyncrasies? Is Dreamweaver cumbersome for rich apps? Is Eclipse/JS tougher to set up yet more powerful in the long run?<p>Any help from AIR programmers would be appreciated.
======
bjm
I used to use Flex for AIR development, but I think I'm about to switch to
HTML/JavaScript now. Here are a few reasons:

\- I can reuse more (code, designs, etc.). This, obviously, will vary for
different people. If you are Flash/Flex developer already your situation will
likely to be quite the opposite.

\- HTML is easier than MXML. Obviously, this is somewhat subjective, too.

\- jQuery. HTML/CSS/JS wins.

\- Webkit (HTML) engine is less clunky than Flex. GUIs are, IMHO, snappier
when built with Webkit, and this is very important to me. Also, Webkit support
for effects and animations is surprisingly good (although Flash beats it
easily in this area).

\- Aptana IDE is free and is very good (never tried Dreamweaver, though)

So, here you have another opinion. However, it is worth stating that Adobe
favors use of Flash/Flex for developing AIR applications (not sure why), so
you'll have to jump through some hoops in order to get started. Aptana helps a
_lot_.

Finally, I must say that it's a pity you have to choose. Ideally, you would
combine the best of both worlds for your app. And although technically
feasible (Flash libraries can be used in a HTML project, and HTML pages can be
loaded into Flex application), it is very hard to do, because of the two
totally different IDEs (Flex Builder and Aptana) which make debugging such
"cross-over" application very hard. So, I guess you'll have to choose. Good
luck!

------
ideastone
I've had a lot of success using the FlexBuilder plugin for Eclipse. Also, you
can just use the straight up open source flex compiler and write all your
actionscript and mxml by hand using your favorite text editor.

Also, I would just use ActionScript and MXML instead of HTML/AJAX.
Actionscript is basically just javascript anyhow, and MXML is a lot easier to
work with than HTML.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
As a note for anybody else who is following along, looks like Adobe wants $250
bucks for Flexbuilder.

Is it just me? Or does Adobe try to screw you out of every penny possible the
minute you move beyond their free stuff? It's like they have a grudge against
giving anything away for free and need to make up for it in the pricing of
everything else they have.

